# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  contributo aggiuntivo TFR 0,50%

## ale.rix

il contributo in oggetto, è dentro la quota IVS del datore di lavoro ? 
grazie

----------


## iam

> il contributo in oggetto, è dentro la quota IVS del datore di lavoro ? 
> grazie

  si                         :Wink:

----------


## tomahawk.hell

scusate, quindi questo vorrebbe dire che aliquote contributive che mi trovo nelle tabelle che pubblica l'inps, nel settore terziario ad esempio, quel 38,17% è comprensivo dello 0,50%? 
ma non era a carico del dipendente?  
grazie in anticipo! 
tom

----------


## luciana10

Sì, è a carico del dipendente è recuperata dal TFR

----------


## Tim

> Sì, è a carico del dipendente è recuperata dal TFR

  Mi spiegate meglio, gentilmente? La quota del contributo aggiuntivo TFR dello 0,50% è compresa nella quota di contribuzione a carico del dipendente (9,19%) o nella contribuzione a carico datore di lavoro? Grazie.

----------


## Studium

> Mi spiegate meglio, gentilmente? La quota del contributo aggiuntivo TFR dello 0,50% è compresa nella quota di contribuzione a carico del dipendente (9,19%) o nella contribuzione a carico datore di lavoro? Grazie.

  Ti ha risposto precisamente Luciana. Non è compreso nel 9,19%, bensì trattenuto dal TFR stesso. Altro discorso è che si calcola sull'imponibile contributivo e non sulla base di calcolo TFR. Dunque è posto dalla Legge a carico del datore in sede contributiva, ma recuperato al lavoratore in sede di determinazione del TFR.

----------

